# Porsche Cayman in Cobalt Blue - Light Correction Detail - Britemax'd!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This Cayman is owned by the brother of a good mate of mine. He's just bought it and wanted it looking its best - it was in great condition anyway, but was suffering from swirling and the paintwork looked a little flat, so the plan was to restore some life back into it and get the lovely Genuine 911 Turbo Wheels looking their best again…

Some before shots:


DSC00281 by RussZS, on Flickr

The exhausts were looking a little tired:


DSC00282 by RussZS, on Flickr

The current number plates were screwed on, when these were removed we found this residue left behind:


DSC00283 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00285 by RussZS, on Flickr

We started on the wheel area. Firstly the area was rinsed at high pressure to remove any loose dirt and dust:


DSC00287 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were cleaned with Smart Wheels and the tyres and arches with Britemax Grime Out:


DSC00289 by RussZS, on Flickr

Smart Wheels sprayed on liberally:


DSC00290 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rear of wheels with Wheel Wooly:


DSC00294 by RussZS, on Flickr

Faces with Valet Pro brush:


DSC00296 by RussZS, on Flickr

and calipers:


DSC00299 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tyres with Grime Out:


DSC00301 by RussZS, on Flickr

and the arches:


DSC00304 by RussZS, on Flickr

then rinsed clean:


DSC00310 by RussZS, on Flickr

However, a fair amount of pitted brake dust remained, so out came the IronX:


DSC00311 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00312 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00314 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00318 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00319 by RussZS, on Flickr

The passenger side wheel was even worse!!


DSC00327 by RussZS, on Flickr

After the wheels were completed, the car was snow foamed with Valet Pro's excellent new Advacned pH Neutral Snow Foam:


DSC00329 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00328 by RussZS, on Flickr

The more intricate areas were worked with Grime Out:


DSC00332 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00334 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00335 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00337 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00338 by RussZS, on Flickr

The foam was still doing its thing after FIFTEEN minutes!!


DSC00341 by RussZS, on Flickr

After rinsing clean, the car was hand washed with Britemax Clean Max:


DSC00333 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00346 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX was used to remove fallout safely from the clearcoat:


DSC00343 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00342 by RussZS, on Flickr

AS Tardis was used on the few tar deposits present. After this the car was moved inside to begin claying - we used Concours Clay and Britemax Spray and Shine:


DSC00350 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00351 by RussZS, on Flickr

Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth was used to dry, along with a blower to release any trapped water:


DSC00352 by RussZS, on Flickr

The paintwork was assessed next for defects and thickness and various polishing combinations were tested.

Some pics of the defects:


DSC00355 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00358 by RussZS, on Flickr

After testing a few lighter combinations, we were getting great results from a DA, Megs D300 and a prototype MF Cutting Pad. The finish was slightly hazey though, so this would be refined later on.

Some correction pics:


DSC00366 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00381 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00384 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rupes LHR75 was used in tighter areas with Scholl Orange Pad and D300:


DSC00385 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00413 by RussZS, on Flickr

Odd defects on passenger door:


DSC00419 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC00421 by RussZS, on Flickr

Starting to take shape:


DSC00428 by RussZS, on Flickr

After the cutting was completed, we moved the car outside to foam it over and rinse any polishing dust away:


DSC00429 by RussZS, on Flickr

The moved back inside and dried with a blower.

The D300 had left a slight haze as the MF system tends to. Britemax Black Max, which is a very fine finishing polish - ideal for knocking out micromarring - was used to sharpen the finish up:


DSC00432 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rubber Max was used on the tyres:


DSC00434 by RussZS, on Flickr

Metal Twins on the exhausts:


DSC00435 by RussZS, on Flickr

AIO Max on the tighter areas which couldn't be machined:


DSC00440 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00442 by RussZS, on Flickr

and for cleaning up around the badges:


DSC00443 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00444 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished with Vantage Wax along with Spray & Shine which was used on the door shuts and for a final wipedown:


DSC00437 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00441 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tardis, tissue and AIO Max were used to clear up the rear number plate area:


DSC00480 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00484 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00493 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some afters…


DSC00445 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00446 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DSC00450 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00449 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00451 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00468 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00470 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00475 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00477 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00486 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00495 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00496 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00500 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00501 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00504 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00505 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00506 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00507 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00510 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00525 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00526 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00527 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00535 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00536 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00549 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00550 by RussZS, on Flickr

Such a good looking car, I really enjoyed this one!!

Thanks for reading 

Russ.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

great colour on the porsche, cracking job as always buddy.


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Wow that looks stunning. What are your opinions on the britemax range as I'm looking to get some myself?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Russ, lovely colour


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

davec said:


> great colour on the porsche, cracking job as always buddy.


Thank you 



mayhem85 said:


> Wow that looks stunning. What are your opinions on the britemax range as I'm looking to get some myself?


Thanks! 

It's a massively overlooked range - I don't like a couple of bits like the liquid wax but the bits I've used here I really, really rate. Vantage isn't hugely durable (3 months or so) but it looks stunning every time I use it - probably my fave wax the right side of £100 and with something like Extreme Elements underneath it would be quite durable. I've been using most of the range for the best part of 12 months and it's always performed solidly.

Which bits are you looking at?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely Russ


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic Russ, How do you rate AF iron to iron x.

Must get some of the new vp snow foam, Hows the cleaning power compared to magifoam?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic Russ, How do you rate AF iron to iron x.
> 
> Must get some of the new vp snow foam, Hows the cleaning power compared to magifoam?


Not compared them back to back yet (Iron Removers) so tough to say at this point.

VP seems to clean on a par with Magifoam


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


I've been looking at their aio . Extreme elements and grime out mainly. I do prefer selants rather than waxes but that's just my personal preference. Thanks for the very quick response by the way.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AIO and Grime Out are awesome. Extreme Elements has been reformulated recently and I've not really used it enough to form a strong opinion if I'm honest but I'm sure its good if its a bit more durable than the previous version. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Russ, Cobalt has to me my fave Porsche colour!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I am really enjoying seeing the work you do. :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work buddy 
cracking finish :argie:


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> AIO and Grime Out are awesome. Extreme Elements has been reformulated recently and I've not really used it enough to form a strong opinion if I'm honest but I'm sure its good if its a bit more durable than the previous version. Let me know how you get on.


Will do. Thanks for the pointers and speedy responses. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Its all about blue Porsches this week then russ? 
Looks stunning, as does the other one... :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely car and a great colour.

Nice work mate


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Great work on a lovely colour


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks amazing pal!
Must just say... Bloody hell you work hard!! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of the car, but you sure have made it look good. 

Think I need to get some Grime Out. I tried Black Max for the first time today (by hand) and it was brilliant. This may also to on my wish list :thumb:

Thanks again for posting. Lovely pics.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> I'm not a big fan of the car, but you sure have made it look good.
> 
> Think I need to get some Grime Out. I tried Black Max for the first time today (by hand) and it was brilliant. This may also to on my wish list :thumb:
> 
> Thanks again for posting. Lovely pics.


Thanks Nick! 

Have you tried Vantage? Really nice wax!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks Nick!
> 
> Have you tried Vantage? Really nice wax!


No, I haven't - though I probably have too much wax (even despite a recent clear out). Got M&K Phillip this week which is very impressive.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> No, I haven't - though I probably have too much wax (even despite a recent clear out). Got M&K Phillip this week which is very impressive.


How much is that? I've seen a few people with it on Facebook. I'm liking my Swissvax's again at the mo too.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> How much is that? I've seen a few people with it on Facebook. I'm liking my Swissvax's again at the mo too.


~£310 for 200ml but I got a 50ml pot (very high quality will send you a pic) - it was £90 odd.

Great consistency, not too oily, not too hard. Extreme gloss


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> ~£310 for 200ml but I got a 50ml pot (very high quality will send you a pic) - it was £90 odd.
> 
> Great consistency, not too oily, not too hard. Extreme gloss


Sounds good, I'll give that a try for £90


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looking very nice, well done.


----------



## 10737 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks amazing Russ :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking job

what is the small detail stick/swab you used for around the badges?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

paulmc08 said:


> Cracking job
> 
> what is the small detail stick/swab you used for around the badges?


Thanks Paul - they are from Meguiars, most resellers stock them I believe

(Out of stock at the mo)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/meguiars-detailing-swabs/prod_661.html

Russ.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Great work Russ is that the mf system compound d300 ?


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Stunning results really good


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nally said:


> Great work Russ is that the mf system compound d300 ?


Yes correct 

Thanks all,
Russ.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Amazing work!! Brings out the colour amazingly.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Final result looks excellent Russ, the combo of Black Max and Vantage is always a winner! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yes correct
> 
> Thanks all,
> Russ.


Excellent been trying to find out if I can use this with out my mf pads ( on some occasions )


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Love the turbo wheel and Colbolt Blue. Stunning car.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

You've put the "midlands" back into that paint work my man a great finish.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone, feedback massively appreciated.

Russ.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Love this colour... 

One of my friends has it on a 911 Turbo :thumb:

Great work Russ


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Superb job Russ. Didnt know you could use Spray and Shine as clay lube. I think I may get the kit with the wax, blackmax and spray and shine. Should try Reglaze from Autosmart mate, can use it as a QD, Clay lube, loads of stuff


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you everyone 

I've used ReGlaze loads a few years back, it's a superb clay lube to be fair. I like Citrus Bling too.

Russ.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Still want an 1M ? Russ , great finish Russ and loving that motor and colour looks fantastic , i have to say i'm very impressed with Vantage punches well above it's price IMHO


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a lovely colour, great work on the correction, it has brought the paint back perfectly.

Great work as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Still want an 1M ? Russ , great finish Russ and loving that motor and colour looks fantastic , i have to say i'm very impressed with Vantage punches well above it's price IMHO


I want most cars that I get in 

Vantage is awesome - my 'go to' wax on most details now. Stunning finish it leaves.



Trip tdi said:


> That's a lovely colour, great work on the correction, it has brought the paint back perfectly.
> 
> Great work as always Russ :thumb:


Thanks Trip


----------

